# Looking for a movie !



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Like the title says, I am looking for a kins of horror film.
It's about bees and at the it's ending (to my vague reconnection) in a stadium.
The film must be at least 30 years old.
Saw it once one a movie network and can't find it.
Thanks in advance :tiphat:


----------



## Adair (Feb 9, 2016)

Sounds like _The Savage Bees_. Ends in the New Orleans Superdome.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Adair said:


> Sounds like _The Savage Bees_. Ends in the New Orleans Superdome.


Just one thing: 

Much appreciate :tiphat:


----------



## Adair (Feb 9, 2016)

You are very welcome.


----------

